# Egyptian swift



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

this is what i got this year breeding:
2 of the cock i think

















hen forsure


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## 27682 (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice looking bird How do these bird perform what do they do?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

leec said:


> Nice looking bird How do these bird perform what do they do?


they fly like swift..lol
they don't really like to fly or leave the loft but when they do its very nice to see how they fly...doing sharp turns and doing their swift dive ..with a good group they can fly very high.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello

nice birds

Egyptian Swift is a type of high flyer pigeons with nice look


----------

